
Physiocracy - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physiocracy
======
MsMowz
Their concept of productive labor vs. unproductive labor was ultimately not
that useful, but I really think it's interesting how critiques of classical
political economy revisited the idea. Regardless of all economic activity
being "necessary" in a sense, there is clearly a difference in producing new
things and maintaining the system in which people function. For example (not
to pick on anything, because there are a lot of fields like this), finance is
clearly qualitatively different from manufacturing. That's not to say that
it's wholly unnecessary, but its fundamentally unproductive nature should
probably be spoken of more than it is.

